# Urgent-Blondie-Gold. Ret. 5 mos. Old-Female-Roane Shelter-TN



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Beautiful GOlden Retriever Female Pup, 5 mos. Old in Rockdale Shelter in TN.

I cannot e-mail any rescues right now-have to go out for the day.

Will e-mail later today. Just wanted everyone to see her!

Blondie
Dog


Roane County Animal Shelter
Rockwood, TN
865-354-7387 
[email protected] 


Golden Retriever 

Size: Medium
Age: Young
Gender: Female
ID: 18238 

Notes: Blondie is a gold ret puppy girl, 5 months and in need of a home, so she can get to doing the things puppies love to do!! Hurry over and adopt her, she will be your best friend forever


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I sent this to a friend in TN with a Golden- not sure how far it is from her, though.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Have any rescues in TN been notified? 

If you go the Land of Pure Gold, you can find a rescue map which will help you identify which rescues exist in that area for goldens. Also, you may find a list on The Golden Retriever Club of America (I'm not sure which site is more updated and complete, though, so you might want to check both.)

If I were home right now, I could give you the link but I am not at my home computer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenShamus*

Goldenshamus:

I just e-mld. all four Gold. Ret. rescues in TN for Blondie.

All Paws crossed!!!

Thanks, AQUAClara for sending to your friend in TN.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I made a mistake..*

I am so sorry. I have two Gold. Ret. Pups posted on here Goldie in Arkansas Shelter and Blondie in TN Shelter.

*The pup that James of Gulf South Goldens might be able to help is the one in Arkansas. The TN Pup, has no rescue!! Help!!!!*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can someone email the rescues on this list. I can't right now!

Tennessee Rescue Organizations on the WWW I'm not sure who is non-kill. Please check.

Canine Purebred Rescue Referral
Knoxville Adoptable Pets
Freedom Farm Animal Sanctuary--Robertson Co.
Happy Tales--Franklin, TN
Responsible Animal Owners of Tennessee--Memphis, TN


_*Golden Retriever *_
Pauline Stevens (Oak Ridge) [email protected] 
Pat Vogl (Oak Ridge) 865-435-1129 
Babbi Dilbeck (Oak Ridge) [email protected],


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Done - last one was no longer a valid link but the others have been notified.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I sent a few emails and made a few phone calls. Should have a response sometime later today. Hopefully this will be a save. :crossfing :crossfing


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you both very, very much!


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh I am so glad Karen posted these over here....she had them on chatevo and I was watching them there....I so hope that someone will get them both in Tenn and Ark....such cute girls. I get so upset seeing them in there and here I sit waiting for a rescue for me to foster.... Any news from anyone yet?


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

OH gee ive just seen this.Oh Thanks Donna Fingers crossed.yes I hope it will be a save.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Any update?*

Does anyone know if this sweetie was saved?


----------

